# AKA Assassin snails!



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

New to the hobby a snail that eats other snails mainly MTS and small pest snail, and only have one egg a month. Any one knows where to find some, I found a place wanted 5 bucks a
snail ? Anentome helena snails AKA assassin snails I sure could use a dozen! Brent


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I've seen some on Aquabid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

There is a guy who sells them at plantedtank.net


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

I will check into it from what I read there just this year being allow in the usa, the eat mts
by going under them and opening the trap door to get to the snail one assian snail eats about
4 mts a week and only lays one egg a week, so there no suppose to over run you tank. Colorful
snail also. Anyone has any on them, and if so how are they working out. MTS to me is the biggest pain I have every had, and will overrun a tank in days, *** been trying for years to
get rid of them just like the ick dont know How I got them in the first place. Will wait till the price
gos down, next year there probley give them away cheap I like to start with a dozen. I removed
my substrate about two years ago glass bottom to suck them up except with the egg crate and
rocks. And throw them in the yard one even stuck in my truck tire (new tire) and cost me a 
replacement like runing over a large screw! thanks Brent


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I am thinking about getting some myself. I think this sells them for $3 each. Plantedtank.net also has a few threads on the snails. Good luck.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i have 5, in a 20gal. tank 'modestly infested' with mts, and they cannot keep up. not even close.
buy them if you like them, but do not expect them to clean up. one chunk of zucchini has the capacity to remove many more mts than any logical number of assassins you might consider, IME.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Depending on the fish you have in the tank, you may want to consider loaches to control snails. My Clown Loaches wiped out my MTS infestation and I have heard YoYo loaches have the same capability...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

from an article in a magazine I heard that they'll only manage about 1 snail a day, so dont make much dent on numbers unless their overstocked, and their not cheap either.

loaches are probably more effective, though manual removal and finding and treating the cause is the best way to lower the numbers within a tank.

MTS plagues are caused by TOO MUCH FOOD, whether that be overfeeding, dead fish, decaying plant matter. this then allows the population to explode. remove the snails with bait (lettuce leaves or cucumber shoved in at night and removed before lights on. or through snail traps and more attractive bait (meat/fish in there) (I was recommended to use a bit of liver between 2 saucers, by a long time enthusiast. not that I tried it)


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

I started with 12 clown loach 5 skunk loachs 2 yo yo loachs and 2 figure eight puffers and 
my tanks was still overrun with MTS, maybe tear the tanks down take all the rocks out all the filters apart and try to get them out one day. If one egg slips by yall have a 1000 in a month
Will I though I had something with the assissan snails, but I guess that will not work also.
thanks Brent


----------

